# Pier & Live Bait



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Anyone who fishes from a pier im wondering about the best way to use live bait. Free-lining it or a three-way?


----------



## LOUIS (Feb 5, 2003)

I did a lot of pier fishing in the panhandle. Most of the time we freelined the baits. Hooked through the nose area as close to the eyes as possible without killing the bait this will aid in casting without chunkin them off. If you you want the bait to swim away from you hook behind the dorsal near the tail they will swim down and away. If you want them to stay closer to the surface hook in same area on bottom near the tail. The first case works well with cigar minnows, finger mullet and that shape of bait. The latter works **** with pinfish hardtails and the like. Hope this helps.
Louis


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

What's a three way?


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

A 3-way swivel....tie the line to the first swivel, the hook with a leader to the other one, and then a weight to the bottom one


----------

